# Oooops - Overfilled Oil



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Lesson learned - was changing the oil in my HSS724ACTD getting ready for new season and forgot what a PIA it was on this machine compared to the single stage...no oil trough and oil goes in VERY slowly. Plus I had it on a slightly inclined driveway and didn't notice until too late. What a mess. After cleaning up the spills I put it away in the garage. Today fired it up and went to move it. A bunch of foamy oil came out value cover tube for a min or two, then stopped. Cleaned that up and checked the dipstick--still too high, so I will suck out a bunch tomorrow from crankcase. Luckily I only ran it for a few mins. 

At first I couldn't figure out why the oil that came out was foaming...then I remembered this happens if you overfill. Duhhh. No smoke at least.

I love my 724, but hate changing its oil. Not just because it has no drip trough, but fresh oil seems to go in so slowly I overfill.

My own dumb fault.

Anything else I should do here???


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Calgary, I know they are expensive here in Canada, but those Dranzit hoses are excellent!!!! Warm up the motor, untie the hose and loosen the plug on the end and careful stick it in a small jug, no mess....But yes pricey


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

contender said:


> Calgary, I know they are expensive here in Canada, but those Dranzit hoses are excellent!!!! Warm up the motor, untie the hose and loosen the plug on the end and careful stick it in a small jug, no mess....But yes pricey


I think I'm sold now, and will get one. I was so frustrated with the spills draining it, I'm sure I lost patience and rushed the fill causing the problem.

I also heard that the Form-A-Funnels were good, but you still have to hold them.

Thanks. Just sucked out a bunch more from the crankcase...it seems to run fine with no smoke. Touch wood!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

just my comments for google searchers and newbie members here......an over full oil situation is worse than a slightly underfilled crankcase. the oil slinger will aerate the oil in an over filled crankcase which is not a good thing. 
thanks to calgarypt for bringing this up !


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

+1 on the DrainZit. I have 4 of them on snowblower, mower & generators. Easy & excellent.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Heating the oil so it’s less viscous helps also.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Maybe not the right place to ask, but I am curious what you gents south of the border pay for a Draizit in the 10mm kit, here in Ontario I can't get them in my hand for any less than $ 50.00 Can.......oh you see them for 35 ish, but by the time you pay exchange and shipping!!!!! But they sure make changing the oil simple. I happen to get maple syrup in 1 litre plastic containers, they work perfect....you could change in your living room!!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I . love my dranzit.

before that I got one of those long funnels and cut out about 1/3 of the top so I can get my fingers in to unscrew plug. you can either hold the funnel there or clamp it.

2. warm motor up and put on level surface.

3. remove the oil stick an oil plug on the other side for faster drain. 

4. when refilling , make sure level and fill until almost to the top on other side. not sure what the capacity of your 724 is. maybe 3/4's of a quart. there is some old oil probably left in the crankcase so if you put the exact amount in , you may overfill.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

contender said:


> Maybe not the right place to ask, but I am curious what you gents south of the border pay for a Draizit in the 10mm kit, here in Ontario I can't get them in my hand for any less than $ 50.00 Can...



I paid $16.74 for a HON1010... I see Amazon has them now for $18.95 with free shipping.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/138-4221293-5344333?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=drainzit

not so cheap up here !


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> I paid $16.74 for a HON1010... I see Amazon has them now for $18.95 with free shipping.


Maybe I can be your fat 55 year old grandson you want to send one to as a gift for his birthday? 

Grandpa??? Pleezzze.......I've always wanted a duty free Drainzit :crying:


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Cursed and raged against the price all day, then saw the oil stain on my driveway so I bit the bullet. Ordered a 1010 for my HS724ACTD and a Form-A-Funnel for my EU2000 and other power equipment. Realized the frustration of the drain mess frustrated me so much and contributed to the overfill. So maybe this will relieve the stress and prevent a future overfill. But wow the price tag hurt.

I need a cheap Canadian beer now.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I just went and checked , the HON1010, for the HS724, $53.33, Canadian, but with free shipping...... I think you guys down south must be using your trump card!!!!! he he


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

nwcove said:


> not so cheap up here !


Ouch! Sometimes it sucks to be Nord des Lignes... Happy to purchase and forward at cost to any of my northern neighbors!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

OK - so everything arrived now and I did the install of the Drainzit. But I really like that FormAFunnel. It works great not just for draining, but to wrap around the dipstick hole so you don't drip when refilling. Brilliant. 

If I had some spare cash I'd look at distribution options with both these guys--way too expensive in Canuck land.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

What I do is keep a clean oil bottle on the shelf. Add oil to it. Say you machine takes 3/4 quart. So put this into that empty clean bottle, then just pour it into your engine.

Easy and always the correct amount.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> What I do is keep a clean oil bottle on the shelf...


I've always done this with 2-Stroke oil for my outboards. I can buy gallon or larger jugs cheaply and easily measure out 16 ounces into the bottle with the visible measure in the side, then pour it into the 6 gallon tank before putting in the gas. Unfortunately, wives and sons apparently think empty bottles should be thrown out. After almost 40 years, still can't keep them unmolested, even with a big "KEEP" sticker on 'em.


----------



## Bigal26 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sheesh, for $50 I would spend a little more and buy a vacuum extractor for oil assuming you have an air compressor. You aren't stuck having buy multiple tubes for each piece of equipment then.


----------

